# 1953 Schwinn Speedster????



## IJamEcono (Jul 30, 2013)

The seller says this is a 1953 two speed speedster. I'm pretty sure they didn't make speedsters that early. And he says its all original, though the handlebars look odd to me. Serial number is J067368. Is it a flying star? The seller said he did replace a few lines. Perhaps he thought it was a speedster and replaced the decal. Any help much appreciated!!


----------



## island schwinn (Jul 30, 2013)

middleweight speedsters came out in 59 if i remember right.i have a 59,60,and 61.


----------



## IJamEcono (Jul 30, 2013)

Thanks. I bet the serial number is actually J8 instead of J0.


----------



## Rivnut (Jul 30, 2013)

1959 was the first year for that style chain guard.

http://www.trfindley.com/flschwinn_1951_1960/1959_00a.html


----------



## rollfaster (Jul 30, 2013)

*1953 schwinn speedster???*

serial number is that of september of 1960.i think it is a correct speedster.


----------



## Talewinds (Jul 30, 2013)

Here's a 59' Speedster in original condition with special order dealer-equipped springer front end. I worked on this bike last year, still in possession of the original owner who bought it with newspaper delivery money when he was 12 in Staunton, IL.


----------



## IJamEcono (Jul 30, 2013)

What's a fair price for it?


----------



## island schwinn (Jul 30, 2013)

fair price is what you feel comfortable paying.they were standard equipped bikes and not real expensive compared to the vettes and jags.
i paid 90 bucks for my 59.couple hundred for my 60 and a bit more for my 61.my 61 also has the color matched schwinn springer with sturmey archer front drum and deluxe seat,and a miller generator light set.all dealer stuff.
my blue 60 has added racks front and rear.


----------



## greenephantom (Aug 1, 2013)

Fair price? Maybe $100. Maybe a bit more, maybe a whole lot less. These are very condition-dependent. Looks like it's all there, and it's a 3 speed version, which is desirable but more complicated than the coaster version. Can't tell if paint is faded or just dusty, or if the rear fender is bunged up or not. Plus make sure there's no rim dings; not a big deal on coasters, but bad with rim brakes.  The Speedsters are neat but not wildly collectable and are pretty common when found in average condition.  Still, the 3 speeds are lots of fun when set up properly.
Cheers, Geoff


----------

